# Pascale Hutton - When Calls the Heart Season 7 (2020) Promos/Stills x6



## RTechnik (18 Feb. 2020)

7x02 The Heart of a Father


----------



## Rolli (18 Feb. 2020)

Hübsche Lady :thx: dir


----------



## Punisher (19 Feb. 2020)

danke dafür


----------



## RTechnik (4 Apr. 2020)

7x05 An Unexpected Gift



 

7x06 In Perfect Unity



 

7x07 Heart of Writer



 

7x09 New Possibillities



 

 [

 

 

7x10 Don't Go


----------



## genmi (15 Apr. 2020)

Ihr Lächeln sieht aus, als wenn Sie eine Kokusnuss im Ganzen schlucken will und kann


----------

